# Chemtrails Over Virginia



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I went outside this morning at 7 AM and was greeted to a beautiful clear blue sky... not a cloud to be seen. No clouds, but I noticed 8 o 9 contrails. They struck me as a little odd because they were more or less parallel instead of converging as one might expect if they were headed to or coming from the local airport. By 10 AM, the entire sky was overcast from these trails, and I could see that new ones were still being laid down.

I did a little online poking around, and discovered that these things have been reported around the world, but mostly over NATO countries.

Researchers have discovered that they are made of aluminum oxide, barium, and strontium. They are poisoning the air and soil, and causing widespread damage. Why in the world would they be doing this? I mean really, who would profit from making the soil poisonous to the plants we depend upon for food?

Then I found details about patent #7582809. This patent was issued on September 1st 2009 and is for an "Aluminum Resistant Gene." The research was conducted at Cornell University. According to Cornell University Chronicle Online, the research project was supported in part by the McKnight Foundation Collaborative Crop Research Program, the Generation Challenge Program, the *National Science Foundation* and the *USDA*. The patent was assigned to US Department of Agriculture and Brazilian Enterprise for Agricultural Research

This isn't just wild speculation. The deliberate poisoning of our soils could not be accomplished without the knowledge of the government. They funded the research into aluminum resistant plants. They own the patents. There can be no doubt as to their intent.

The UN's Agenda 21 calls for an 80%-90% reduction in global population in the interest of long term sustainability. How could such a goal be reached?

Our own government is modifying the soil in order to control our ability to grow our own food. Soon, only GMO crops will be able to survive, and they can easily control who gets the seeds and who doesn't.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I always suspected that Southwest Airlines was up to no good.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, jeez.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG! I better dig out my tinfoil hat!:roll:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Flying the friendly skies now take up a whole new meaning.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I haven't really noticed them here in VA. I do live in the vicinity of the largest concentration of military aircraft in the world, so I may not be paying attention anymore.


----------

